# تلميع الفضة بطريقة إلكترو كيميائية منزلية



## السحر المضئ (12 مارس 2011)

(( تلميع الفضة بطريقة إلكترو كيميائية منزلية ))


عندما تتأكسد الفضة فإن بريقها يزول مع الزمن ، ويمكن أن يعاد تلميع الفضة دون خدش أو صقل ، وإنما فقط بتغطيس الفضة في هذا الحمام الكهروكيميائي غير السام ..
وميزة استخدام الحمام أو المغطس هذا هي أنه يمكننا من تلميع كافة الأماكن التي لا تستطيع القماشة المستخدمة في التلميع أن تصل إلها .

وإليك الطريقة ..

ضع في وعاء كبير "وعاء تحضير الكاتو مثلاً " صفيحة من رقائق الألمينوم المستخدمة في التغليف "اللي نسميها بالغلط قصدير أو قصب"..
أضف الماء الساخن في حالة الغليان إلى هذا ثم أضف ملح الطعام وبيكربونات الصوديوم NaHCO3 " البيكنج باودر " بنسبة 1 ملح طعام إلى 2 بيكربونات "أي نسبة تختارها أنت يعني حجماً أو وزناً ".
ضع القطعة الفضية في الوعاء هذا بحيث تلامس رقاقة الألمونيوم وتتوضع فوقها وستلاحظ زوال هذه الطبقة العاتمة .

اترك قطعة الفضة لمدة 5 دقائق ثم أخرجها عندما ترى أنها أصبحت نظيفة.
اشطف قطعة الفضة بالماء ثم نشفها بقطعة قماش رقيقة .


ملاحظة : من الأفضل حفظ الفضة في أماكن منخفضة الرطوبة ، ويكن تحقيق ذلك بوضع القلقل من الفحم الفعال إلى جانب قطعة الفضة أو وضع قطعة من الطبشور إلى جانبها .
ملاحظات هامة أخرى : 
انتبه عند تنظيف قعة الفضة لأن الطبقات الرقيقة من الفضة قد تتآكل في حال زيادة فترة تنظيفها مما يضر بالقطعة.
و لا تعرّض الفضة لأي مادة تحتوي الكبريت في تركيبها مثل البيض والمايونيز والخردل مثلاً ... لأن الكبريت يسبب تآكل الفضة.


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (12 مارس 2011)

تسلم طريقه روعه راسا طبقتها


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## salouka (22 مارس 2011)

بيكربونات الصوديوم 3 NaHCO ????فماذا يتمثل ?????


----------



## flamme (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود*
*_____________________________*​


----------



## مازن81 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى نعمان (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذة الطريقة وسيتم تجربتها:7:


----------

